# Nic scarce?



## rogue zombie (12/1/16)

Woah... I noticed there's no nicotine around, with the local DIY vendors.

And Valley Vapour's site has a message saying the nic suppliers dont want to ship to SA. 

Did I miss something? Or is this the legacy that is SAPO biting us in the arse?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH (12/1/16)

Can this be used as an alternative? http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...-pure-for-diy-eliquid-ejuice-self-mixing.html


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

This is not good news ! I see the other vendors are out as well


----------



## Cespian (12/1/16)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Woah... I noticed there's no nicotine around, with the local DIY vendors.
> 
> And Valley Vapour's site has a message saying the nic suppliers dont want to ship to SA.
> 
> Did I miss something? Or is this the legacy that is SAPO biting us in the arse?



This doesnt surprise me; Nicotine bournes a 40% duty fee and if memory serves me correctly, it is classified under tobacco or poison and both are heavily regulated.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/16)

KlutcH said:


> Can this be used as an alternative? http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...-pure-for-diy-eliquid-ejuice-self-mixing.html



Yes, thats nicotine. I've never used their nic though, so can't comment on quality.


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/16)

Cespian said:


> This doesnt surprise me; Nicotine bournes a 40% duty fee and if memory serves me correctly, it is classified under tobacco or poison and both are heavily regulated.



40% duty


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

KlutcH said:


> Can this be used as an alternative? http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...-pure-for-diy-eliquid-ejuice-self-mixing.html



Strange that seems to be the same as http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...-pure-for-diy-eliquid-ejuice-self-mixing.html which says sold out...

Or maybe i am missing something


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/16)

I just hope this doesn't impact the local juice brands too much.

If I have to go back to commercial juice, R150 for 30mls is pushing the envelope as it is. International juice is not on the cards for me at all.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Strange that seems to be the same as http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...-pure-for-diy-eliquid-ejuice-self-mixing.html which says sold out...
> 
> Or maybe i am missing something



Ya, one is nic suspended in VG, the other is nic suspended in PG. I prefer it in PG, but which you buy also depends on what VG/PG ratio you use etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (12/1/16)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I just hope this doesn't impact the local juice brands too much.
> 
> If I have to go back to commercial juice, R150 for 30mls is pushing the envelope as it is. International juice is not on the cards for me at all.



Lol, go get some lube so long man... Yesterday the Dollar went over R17 (didn't check this morning)... Prime interest is going up another quarter % soon. Expect the cost of EVERYTHING to go up and if it doesn't, we can all celebrate with some import juice lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KlutcH (12/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Strange that seems to be the same as http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...-pure-for-diy-eliquid-ejuice-self-mixing.html which says sold out...
> 
> Or maybe i am missing something



Pretty weird yes, they have 2, same description for both ? one is out of stock and one is in stock @_@? http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...-range/diy-base-mixes-for-ejuice-eliquid.html


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya, one is nic suspended in VG, the other is nic suspended in PG. I prefer it in PG, but which you buy also depends on what VG/PG ratio you use etc.



Aaah bingo , thats it ... didn't notice that! 

Thanks for clarifying R0gue Z0mbie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (12/1/16)

Me neither haha!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (12/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Lol, go get some lube so long man... Yesterday the Dollar went over R17 (didn't check this morning)... Prime interest is going up another quarter % soon. Expect the cost of EVERYTHING to go up and if it doesn't, we can all celebrate with some import juice lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike (12/1/16)

Hey @r0gue z0mbie I'm sure you could get nic from friends if you're in a pinch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/16)

Mike said:


> Hey @r0gue z0mbie I'm sure you could get nic from friends if you're in a pinch



Oh... I'm in a pinch 

Cannot believe how much juice I've gone through since I last mixed in mid-December.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

Could have something to do with this ...

http://mybroadband.co.za/news/busin...ping-products-to-south-africa-go-missing.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playingthedruid (18/1/16)

Hey Guys,

Just found a local supplier still flush with Nic Base. Spoke to him on the phone just now. Really nice guy.

https://ultimatevape.co.za/

edit: Oh and the Cobalt Ice thing on the website is just a name, it's not menthol based like I thought it was. Just regular old, yummy nic concentrate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (18/1/16)

playingthedruid said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just found a local supplier still flush with Nic Base. Spoke to him on the phone just now. Really nice guy.
> 
> https://ultimatevape.co.za/


Nice find @playingthedruid


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)

playingthedruid said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just found a local supplier still flush with Nic Base. Spoke to him on the phone just now. Really nice guy.
> 
> https://ultimatevape.co.za/



Nice find. I specifically haven't purchased from here though as it's 60mg/ml. So if you do decide to, just be extra careful when mixing. Also a bit more expensive than the rest (despite the need to use almost half the quantity you would usually with 36mg/ml).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/1/16)

Thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> https://ultimatevape.co.za/mixology/50ml-cobalt-ice-60mg-nicotine-liquid-single-bottle.html
> 
> 6% nicotine = 60mg .... huh ?????
> 
> i think that's a bit of a serious typo



I thought it is correct. We normally buy 3.6% (36mg/ml).


----------



## playingthedruid (18/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Nice find. I specifically haven't purchased from here though as it's 60mg/ml. So if you do decide to, just be extra careful when mixing. Also a bit more expensive than the rest (despite the need to use almost half the quantity you would usually with 36mg/ml).


Yeah true, I feel safe getting 36mg from valleyvapour, but I do mix with gloves and are extremely careful. I guess the added expense is fine when it's the only place you can get it. Beats payinh R150-300 per 30ml juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/1/16)

playingthedruid said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just found a local supplier still flush with Nic Base. Spoke to him on the phone just now. Really nice guy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (18/1/16)

Pure nicotine = 100% = 1000mg
36mg nicotine = 3.6%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

Cespian said:


> I thought it is correct. We normally buy 3.6% (36mg/ml).



it is. my silly iphone squashed the screen earlier and cut off half of their page. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (18/1/16)

I bought Nic from them yesterday. Their service is good, phoned today to confirm delivery for tomorrow morning. I still want 100mg nic, but 60mg is already a step in the right direction.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/16)

playingthedruid said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just found a local supplier still flush with Nic Base. Spoke to him on the phone just now. Really nice guy.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. 

Although I see Skyblue also has, and I've bought plenty from them before, so I know the quality is good.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW (18/1/16)

@Ernest You can buy 100mg from https://www.facebook.com/NicotineSA/?fref=ts. They don't have a website but are 100% legit.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/16)

I'm always a little skeptical of where I get nic from.

A mate once imported some cheap nic. Made a whole bunch of juice, and alas everything tasted like pepper (oxidised nic I believe).


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (18/1/16)

MorneW said:


> @Ernest You can buy 100mg from https://www.facebook.com/NicotineSA/?fref=ts. They don't have a website but are 100% legit.


Thank, I'll try them.


----------



## MorneW (18/1/16)

@rogue zombie https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.482226618623377.1073741828.479869762192396&type=3
There is a list of the current local ejuice makers that use them. You can always confirm to put your mind at ease.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (18/1/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I'm always a little skeptical of where I get nic from.
> 
> A mate once imported some cheap nic. Made a whole bunch of juice, and alas everything tasted like pepper (oxidised nic I believe).



I can recommend Prime-Nic. Sometimes it's a little on the strong side, but good nic there man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/16)

Oh cool, thank you @MorneW and @Mike

That's all I needed to know 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (18/1/16)

Thanks @Mike and its a pleasure @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (18/1/16)

MorneW said:


> @rogue zombie https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.482226618623377.1073741828.479869762192396&type=3
> There is a list of the current local ejuice makers that use them. You can always confirm to put your mind at ease.


Very impressive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (18/1/16)

Only catch is you have to buy a min. of 500ml. A bunch of us at my office split it.


----------



## Khan83 (18/1/16)

MorneW said:


> Only catch is you have to buy a min. of 500ml. A bunch of us at my office split it.


What's the costs on the 500ml , if you don't mind me asking


----------



## zadiac (18/1/16)

Would also like to know because they're not answering my message. 
Also tried to phone them now. No answer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (18/1/16)

If I remember correctly it's about 1200

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)

MorneW said:


> If I remember correctly it's about 1200



Well, if its 100mg/ml then its well worth the price!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MorneW (18/1/16)

@Cespian Most definately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/16)

Ya 100mg goes very far. 

For my 5mg juice, I only add 1,5 ml of 100mg nic.

I've been using the same 50mls of 100mg nic since mid-December. Till last week.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seanc (18/1/16)

If you do plan on getting some and won't be using all of it I would be interested in sharing costs, a kind of group buy maybe.


----------



## Khan83 (18/1/16)

Thanks @MorneW 

Any one in Durban willing to go splitsies ?


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)

Cant get through to the number provided on the page (been trying since 14:00). Left a message also. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/16)

I imagine that after this thread they are probably quite busy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorneW (18/1/16)

Strange, I have not had an issue. Infact I ordered last week Tuesday and received my Nic last week Thurs.


----------



## MorneW (18/1/16)

i can give you an alternate num but not gonna post here as it is a cellphone num. pm me and i will reply.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ernest (19/1/16)

Just received some 60mg Nic.



Also spoke to Prime Nic and they are opening a shop in Cape Town. It should be open in Feb. in Belvedere rd. Clairmont.
This is very good news for Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (19/1/16)

So was anyone able to make contact with Prime Nic and got a definite price for the nic? That number on facebook still not working for me and they still don't answer my pm on FB. WTH?


----------



## Cespian (19/1/16)

zadiac said:


> So was anyone able to make contact with Prime Nic and got a definite price for the nic? That number on facebook still not working for me and they still don't answer my pm on FB. WTH?



Yeah I got a response. The lady claimed they are very busy and apologised. The price was R1221.04 for 500ml 100mg/ml nic. Great price IMO and they appear to have great ethics too.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (19/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Yeah I got a response. The lady claimed they are very busy and apologised. The price was R1221.04 for 500ml 100mg/ml nic. Great price IMO and they appear to have great ethics too.



Thanks for that. I just hope they don't do orders like they do facebook message responses, because then I'll never get my order...lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (19/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Yeah I got a response. The lady claimed they are very busy and apologised. The price was R1221.04 for 500ml 100mg/ml nic. Great price IMO and they appear to have great ethics too.



Is their nic PG or VG based?


----------



## Cespian (19/1/16)

Wesley said:


> Is their nic PG or VG based?



They gave me an option. I would naturally take the VG option because of a 80/20 recipe I make


----------

